# Belkin F5D7000 V7, Chipset RTL8515L



## jmoney1988 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been looking for some time now on how to be able to get this card working at all on this system.

The Chipset RTL8515L
its a wireless pci adapter

any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## aragon (Oct 7, 2009)

Posting PCI IDs might be helpful...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2009)

http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=13283


----------



## jmoney1988 (Oct 7, 2009)

im new to the bsd community can you please tell me how to do that and i can repost within 5 minutes of now


----------



## jmoney1988 (Oct 7, 2009)

I completely forgot about that posting


----------



## jmoney1988 (Oct 7, 2009)

```
none1@pci0:0:11:0: class=0x020000 card=0x700f1799 chip=0x700f1799 rev=0x20 hdr=0x00 
vendor = 'Belkin Research and Development Labs' 
class = network 
subclass = ethernet
```

i double checked to see if anything changed. nobody posted back to that forum so i have no leads


----------



## jmoney1988 (Oct 7, 2009)

i used ndisgen to convert the files and yet again tried to kldload the modules, but this time, i crashed the computer.. Upon restart it said 

reboot after Panic: Page Fault

im utterly lost


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2009)

Unfortunately it looks like that hardware is not supported.


----------



## jmoney1988 (Oct 8, 2009)

i just want to make sure i didnt mess up with ndis.  in the windows xp folder for the drivers, there was the sys file and inf file. but there was also a .cat file. should i have put the .cat file in when ndis asked for additional files?


----------



## jmoney1988 (Oct 9, 2009)

i wanna try my damndest to make it work.  even if it is unsupported. there has to be a way.


----------



## aragon (Oct 10, 2009)

jmoney1988 said:
			
		

> i wanna try my damndest to make it work.  even if it is unsupported. there has to be a way.


I'm glad you're enthusiastic to make it work, because there is a way.  The same way FreeBSD's other hardware support exists, so can this.  How's your C?  There is no excess of driver developers...


----------



## jmoney1988 (Oct 11, 2009)

I do not have any C experience.  Point me in the right direction and maybe some beginner knowledge pages and ill get started.

ï¿½e


----------

